# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Puentes >  La mayor demolición de un puente de la historia con explosivos.

## NoRegistrado

Como siempre, los norteamericanos.

 Derrumban un puente sobre el río Colorado porque vana a llevar la ruta más al sur.

El video está hecho por Kirk Drummond a 300 fotogramas por segundo con una cámara Red Epic.





Saludos. Miguel

----------


## IÑAKI111

Mas le valia haberlo hecho con una camara normal, porque hubiese sido un espectaculo y asi no se ve nada.

----------

